# Tool box from reclaimed materials



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

It says tool box, but to me it looks like something that would go better in the kitchen. 
Toolbox From Reclaimed Materials


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice little case. Some time ago a member made a storage case for bits and other small tools. I saved the pictures because it's a someday project. Sorry I don't recall who made this, but it is a wonderful project. The pictures include the leather straps that serve as flat drawere pulls. You can see the contents of the drawers in several of the pictures. Theo's case is larger and would be nice for storing things like hand planes, chisels, small specialty saws, measuring and design tools.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JOAT said:


> It says tool box, but to me it looks like something that would go better in the kitchen.
> Toolbox From Reclaimed Materials


Not a tool box unless it can contain a framing square and hand saw. 
Just saying.
He needs wheels and a pull rope on that box, I would hate to pack it around.

Good concept though, wonder if the drawers stay put while transporting? Would look good on top of a roll around tool chest.
Herb


----------



## buddiedelorenzo (9 mo ago)

The toolbox project is looking good and has the most important sections, in my opinion, that you can add the small toggle clamp section in the bottom section. I often use them for different purposes while I'm on a construction contract, or to fix things at my house, never know what you will need. Also, for those who are thinking of making this kind of toolbox, I suggest thinking about the sections first. In some cases, you will need to add more to group the tools more comfortably.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @buddiedelorenzo


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @buddiedelorenzo , welcome to the forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The tool box I posted is made to sit on a shelf in your shop. Not meant to travel with.


----------

